# Capers New Bed!!



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, that was too funny! Oh,Caper I don't think you are supposed to be doing those types of things to your new bed. :doh: He is such a cutie pie!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG........you owe me a new monitor. I just spit juice all over it.

I enjoyed that video, but not near as much as Caper enjoys his new bed.....


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm putting this back up on top. You guys have to see this. I can't stop laughing.......Great song for it too LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Caper you little crazy man. I laughed my butt off over the video and music. Wait till he drags it out into the middle of the floor and does that while you have company.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh Caper!!! He's in love!!!!!!


----------



## bellagirl (Feb 10, 2007)

He really likes his bed! LOL


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

LMAO! Priceless! Gotta love a guy who's trying! He loves his new bed!:doh:


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

really funny.. i hope you washed that bed after he was done with it


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Caper,
Im jealous you have a new bed !!!!
LOL at CAPER !!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

ROTFLMAO

I know this thread is old....but i had to respond. Rosco would be so proud of Caper!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I was thinking of Rosco when I watched that!! Murphy does that to his bed too, but doenst quite get so into it..


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Caper! You can love your bed, just don't _*LOVE*_ your bed!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

OMG! That is hilarious! I love the sound track - perfect choice!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

He has the cutest face when you tell him he's not supposed to do that to his new bed. LOL And I love the music you picked out.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

This is hilarious! And the music is so fitting!


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

hahahahahahahahahaha i have been laughing for one hour hahahahahaha cool video hahahaahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Oh that's just not right :


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

This is one of Bogart's hobbies also:doh:!
I never made a movie of it and I LOVE the sould track almost goes with the rythem!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Bogart'sMom said:


> the sound track almost goes with the rythem!


I noticed that, too! From 1:32 to about 1:39 he was exactly in synch with the music!! Too funny!!!


----------

